# DISH Network Offers Free Preview Showroom



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

EchoStar Communications and its DISH Network recently launched a new service offering
customers free previews of various channels over a three month period. The "Preview
Showroom," available now through mid-August on DISH Network channels 281-286,
allows subscribers to view a set of six predetermined channels, including sports, dramas,
hit series, children's shows, newly released movies and Spanish-language programs
- at no additional cost.

The six channels in the Preview Showroom will be updated twice throughout the summer.
Now through mid-June, qualifying DISH Network customers will receive NFL Network,
Biography Channel, Discovery Kids, We, Cine Latino and Showtime on preview channels
281-286.

Customers must have a minimum qualifying programming package to view the Preview
Showroom. Customers may require a DISH 500 antenna to see all channels in free preview;
fees may apply to upgrade an antenna. Some channels may vary in the length of availability
and some customers may already receive one or more Preview Showroom channels with
their current subscription.

Due to mature content, DishFAMILY subscribers are not eligible to view channels in the
Preview Showroom.

For more information on the Preview Showroom including which channels will be available
in upcoming months, call 1-866-SEE-4-FREE or visit http://www.dishnetwork.com/preview.

www.SkyRetailer.com - used with permission


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

we did five pages on this preview about a month ago. Here is the thread:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=57871&highlight=preview


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Slamminc11 said:


> we did five pages on this preview about a month ago. Here is the thread: ...


However, there is additional info in the release above.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

Yeah, the annoying thing is that on these FREE preview channels, there is no description of the show you're watching.....if I don't recognize it as something I want to watch immediately I just move on........I'm not going to waste my time.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Next people will be complaining that the free previews are bad because they don't last forever.  

E* made the improvement of giving us program titles - they have to have some way of PROMOTING the sale of the channel - the EPG is the best way. The other option would be to uplink separate content streams for the demos and put a scroll on the screen (people would love that!).

Given the choice what they are doing is good.


----------



## vampirefish (Oct 19, 2004)

I agree....the program titles are a nice addition - thanks DISH


----------



## Chad1 (May 18, 2006)

Free is good no matter what. I love the free previews and hope it continues for a long time. Great idea


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

James Long said:


> Next people will be complaining that the free previews are bad because they don't last forever.
> 
> E* made the improvement of giving us program titles - they have to have some way of PROMOTING the sale of the channel - the EPG is the best way. The other option would be to uplink separate content streams for the demos and put a scroll on the screen (people would love that!).
> 
> Given the choice what they are doing is good.


LOL...fair enough. I wish they'd list a combo of both...promotion and a short description on what it is about.......:lol:

They really don't do a very good job marketing these add on channels though - seems that most of the marketing money is spent on getting new customers instead of promotions to get people to upgrade.....I think they could really improve there income by promoting upgrades more instead of the constant barage to get new customers....but I guess it's a decision that has worked in the past.


----------



## jerryez (Nov 15, 2002)

Stock prices are based on the bottom line, which is profit and number of subscribers.


----------



## Neutral Fan (Jan 17, 2006)

finniganps said:


> Yeah, the annoying thing is that on these FREE preview channels, there is no description of the show you're watching.....if I don't recognize it as something I want to watch immediately I just move on........I'm not going to waste my time.


To get the guide information just go to the free preview channel's pay channel twin.

Aaron


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Neutral Fan said:


> To get the guide information just go to the free preview channel's pay channel twin.
> 
> Aaron


And I see that they give you the "twin's" channel number so you can see the program description.

The only downside is recording to DVR - the description is not available (other than the "barker" description. But, hey it's a "free" preview. You will either enjoy it and possibly subscribe or be convinced that you don't need the channels.

It hasn't sunk in yet that I'm getting free Showtime. Usually I'm searching the guide for movies I'd like to PVR. I havn't seen one yet.


----------



## jonsnow (Apr 18, 2006)

Nick said:


> Due to mature content, DishFAMILY subscribers are not eligible to view channels in the Preview Showroom.
> Customers must have a minimum qualifying programming package to view the Preview Showroom.


Alright already, dish, you made your point, tv is trash and locals only subs are people considered as such by you too, now please come up with another low cost package with at least the sci-fi channel included, one I could buy and get my moneys worth, this topic is really getting old.


----------



## Larry Caldwell (Apr 4, 2005)

vampirefish said:



> I agree....the program titles are a nice addition - thanks DISH


Given the program titles, the rest of the info is as close as the internet, or your local newspaper. Without program titles, the preview was useless. Dish listened to the complaints and fixed the problem.


----------

